

Instagram may have lost nearly 25% of its users - lsr7
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/business/rage_against_Dh05rPifiXBIJRE1rCOyML

======
aioprisan
daily usage is not the same as user counts

~~~
randall
Not to mention the NY Post is not the same thing as credible, non sensational
tech journalism.

~~~
fanmango
If it makes the beloved unviable overhyped startup look bad, it must be
because of "sensationalism", "bad journalism", or maybe the numbers are just
down because of "the holidays". Or maybe if the article is accurate about the
drop in daily users, maybe, just maybe, the user count is still the same??
Sometimes it's difficult to accept the truth.

~~~
randall
Actually... I think it's because I'm an ex tech journo and am jaded from
seeing how reporting like this happens. Not because I particularly care for
instagram.

